# Dailyquest-Loots



## Belphega (29. Mai 2009)

Huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mach seit ein Tagen die Dailyquests in Kochen und Angeln.
Bislang hatte ich 3 besonders Gegenstände drin.

Kochquest in Shattrath: Rezept für so ein Bussardteil
Angelquest in Shattrath: Rezept für den Rumsey-Rum
Angelquest in Dalaran: Blaue Angel (+30 Skill | +40 Schattenwiderstand)
__

Außerhalb davon konnte ich bislang nur die Kanalratte fangen (:
__

Was gabs bei euch ab?


----------



## Eredon (29. Mai 2009)

Ich hab in Shat die Kapuze bekommen. Bringt ein paar Punkte auf den Angelskill.
Dann habe ich noch den Kompass bekommen. Der richtet einen nach Norden aus *g* sicherlich hilfreich für Leute ohne Orientierung.
Da war noch was *grübel* Naja, es liegt halt auf der Bank rum *g*


----------



## AngusD (30. Mai 2009)

Bei den Angelquests in Dalaran bekomme ich nur Schrott. 

Den Kompass habe ich auch schon bekommen, aber er richtet mich nicht nach Norden aus, sondern in irgendeine Richtung. Ansonsten gabs bisher nur nen Haufen Deviatfische und Pygmäenöle...

Von den Angelquests in Shattrath habe ich damals den Angelhut, die Angelschnur und das Rezept für den Rum (war das wirklich Rum?) erhalten... und natürlich auch immer wieder Schrott, der jedoch beim Verkauf einen Haufen Gold (bis 25G) eingebracht hat.

Bei der Kochdaily in Shattrath gibts noch das Rezept für den Schokoladenkuchen, neben dem oben erwähnten Bussardrezept, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ist schon ne ganze Weile her.


----------



## Roflmage (3. Juni 2009)

kochquest in shatt und dala geben die selben rezepte, ansonsten fleisch aus bc in shatt und gewürze + kochpreis in dala

angelquest in shatt gibt: schnur mit +3 angelskill, hut mit +5 angelskill der eingebaute köder funktion hat (+75 angeln für 10 min). desweiteren bekommt man massig graues zeug zum verkaufen (bis zu 25g stück). und die 4 krokolisken pets nich zu vergessen

angelquest in dala gibt: verschiedenen angeln mit +30 angelskill, schnur mit +5 angelskill, eine drop quest aus dem beutel die ca 14g bringt, pygmäenöl bzw den rohfisch, deviatfische, diverses graue zeug das sich gut verkaufen lässt ( bis zu 100g stück bei mir bisher der rekord für ne statue), nich zu vergessen das strandkriecher pet (hässlicher blauer krebs)

mfg


----------



## Talhea (3. Juni 2009)

Bei der Angelquest habe ich schon zwei Sturmjuwele bekommen. Dann noch http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45986, die war auch reich gefüllt. Und den Plunder sollte man auch nie wegwerfen. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45977#found-i hatte ich im Beutel drin, gab 100 g beim Händler, hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt.


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

Habe von der Angelquest in Dala bis jetzt nur crap bekommen.
Den Kompass hab ich schon 3 mal.. -.- Naja da gibts ja noch diese grauen Teile, die 25g+ geben. Hatte ich auch schon einige Male.
Ne Zeit lang habe ich auch noch die Koch- und Angelquest in Shatt gemacht, 
aber da hab ich nicht mehr so die Lust drauf, weil ich nie was gutes bekommen habe.


----------



## Nutrius (4. Juni 2009)

Hab bisher nur die Daily-Kochquests in Shattrath und Dalaran gemacht (skille grad angeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Bisher hatte ich zwei Rezepte drin (beide Dalaran):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

Den Schokokuchen hab ich heut von der Kochquest in Dalaran bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Sturmkoteletts hab ich auch schon, glaub beim ersten Mal bekommen,
aber man kann ja nicht wirklich was damit anfangen..
Und von der Angelquest bei Shatt das Adligenmonokel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodulf (10. Juni 2009)

ich hab letzens in Shat den goldenen Ehering bekommen und wollte den im Handelschannel verkaufen, der Händler bat mir 15g, da dachte ich ok, wenn jemand heiraten will dan nsoll er 15g zahlen, es hattte sich auch gleich jemand gemeldet und wollte wissen wieivel, als ich dann sagte 15g, hat er mir verklickert, das man den im AH auch für mehr loswird, die Person hatte ihren seinerzeit für 1k verkauft, ich fand das echt nett und hab den erstmal behalten ^^


----------



## Mindadar (13. Juni 2009)

Durch die angeldailys hab ich bis jetzt 
In Dalaran: Den Krebs und Den hut 5+Angeln bekommen, Und Diverses Graues zeug eben...
In Shat...: Angelhaken 100+ Angeln und irgendnen müll der 25g eingebracht hat


----------



## Anduris (15. Juni 2009)

Gestern was graues von der Angeldaily in Dalaran bekommen - war 100 g beim Händler wert xD


----------



## Belphega (15. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Gestern was graues von der Angeldaily in Dalaran bekommen - war 100 g beim Händler wert xD



War bestimmt ne Porzellanglocke :}


Ich hab vorgestern Knurri das Krokodil bekommen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leatherface.` (19. Juni 2009)

wo wir gerade dabei sind: gibt es jeweils nur 1 Daily Koch- und Angelquest in der Scherbenwelt? und das in Shattrath?


----------



## Giggs (1. Juli 2009)

Mach die Angeldaily meist mit 2 chars, bis jetzt aber nicht wirklich viel bekommen,
ausser 1 Sturmjuwel. Ansonsten mal die Angelmütze, und grauen schrott zum verkaufen.

Auch da meistens nur die, die nicht mal 1 silber wert sind -.-

Na wenigstens sind Deviatfische drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut das die wer aus der Gilde kochen kann.
Auf Allianzseite ist das rezept ja nicht soooo verbreitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja genau, mitm twink hab ich ma den komischen krebs bekommen. Der is ganz niedlich hehe


----------



## Kalîdana (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab da auch schon tausende Sachen bekommen,
den Kompass,eine Glocke (grauer gegenstand) immerhin 100 g beim händler für bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, nen Pet (krebs oder sowas) die angel hab ich leider noch nicht bekommen und mir fehlt dieses verdammte rezept für den rum,ich weiß nicht wie ich ran kommen sol *haare rauf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (15. Juli 2009)

Angelhut,Angelschnur mit +5 angeln, den Sandkriecher, des öfteres die versiegelte Phiole
und die Blaue Angel hab ich aber wieder verkauft da ich die Kalu Ak habe (sehr nett wenn man TW angelt und ein Alli kommt an, einfach Katzengestallt und umnieten)

Sturmjuwel hatte ich noch nicht hab aber eins von meiner Freundin bekommen da sie mit Bew nix anfangen konnte.
Kochrezepte hab ich soweit alle deswegen wird da nix mehr kommen.


----------



## PriestIncre (21. August 2009)

Hab schon 3 mal Epische Sockelsteine bekommen.
2mal +23 Agi und +21 ZM.
Ansonsten die Glocke(100g) Turmschlüssel(16g) Schokokuchenrezept (nach 3 dailies).


----------



## MihAmb (30. August 2009)

Angeldaily Shatt: alle Krokos bekommen
Kochdaily Shatt: alle Rezepte bekommen

Angeldaily Dala: Anglerhut, Gediegenes Sturmjuwel (30 Ausdauer, im AH für 600g losgeworden) und Pet
Kochdaily in Dala: nichts bekommen, Rezepte hab ich ja alle ^^

Was ich aber ums verrecken nicht bekomme, ist sone kack Angel -.-


----------



## Anburak-G (30. August 2009)

Hab heute bei der Angel-Daylie ein Durchnästes Rezept gefunden...

Konnte man beim Weinhändler für 13g und 5 Kochpreise abgeben.


----------



## MihAmb (30. August 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Hab heute bei der Angel-Daylie ein Durchnästes Rezept gefunden...
> 
> Konnte man beim Weinhändler für 13g und 5 Kochpreise abgeben.



Stimmt, das war bei mir auch 2mal drin... könnt ruhig öfter kommen, will endlich die Kochmütze ^^


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2009)

Angeldaily Dala: Anglerhut, Juwelenbesetzte Angelrute, Pet, mehrfach "Durchnässtes Rezept", diverse Juwelen.
Angeldaily in Shat: Diverse Buff-Items und ein paar Sachen, die man gut verkaufen kann.
Kochdaily in Shatt: Rezept "Gebratene Blutflosse", auf den Rest warte ich vergebens.


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. September 2009)

Endlich !

Mein 2tes Kroko ^^ ...
Hab jezz Matschbrabbel und Schnapp ... Schnapp war gestern Pet Nr. 100 xD
(können nur im Shattrat-Sack sein, bei der Krokilisken-Daily)

Nice is auch das neue durchnässte Rezept, das im Sack der Dala-Daily sein kann, bringt 5 Kochpreise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Naja, bis auf die 2 weiteren Krokos gibts für mich nix mehr zu holen, sonst hab ich alles, aber ich mach trotzdem weiter xD ...

Und angelt euch die Schildkröte, die is saunice (aber nich im Daily-Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MihAmb (9. September 2009)

Kanns sein, dass die Angeln, die man bei der Daily in Dala bekommen kann, nich mehr gibt? Rausgepatcht? ^^

Oder bekommt man die nich, wenn man schon die Angel von Nat Pagle hat?

Klingt eigentlich beides unlogisch, aber da ich die Daily seit Monaten mache und nie ne Angel bei rausgesprungen ist, kommt mir das echt bissl spanisch vor oO


----------



## Dagonzo (9. September 2009)

Das nennt man Statistik. In Brunhilda gibt ja auch ein Quest wo man den weißen Eisbären bekommen kann. Manche haben den schon zwei, drei mal gehabt und andere noch nie. So ist das nun mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1% Droppchance heisst ja nicht das du es spätestens beim hundertsten mal bekommst. Das kann beim ersten mal sein oder erst beim 300x. Aber die Angel von den Kalu'ak ist eh die beste neben der Arkanit-Angel vom Angelwettbewerb aus BB.


----------

